# Show me your Ghetto Folding Mods



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 1, 2010)

*Just curious what ghetto mods you guys have done to keep your rigs folding? 

I have a used K9A2 Platinum that I bought from a forum member. It apparently was an MSI recertified item(had service tag) and I have had issues for several months with this board. I have been VM folding a Phenom x4 9850BE @ 3.1Ghz/1.45v and 4x8800GTS G92 and let's just say I have exceeded the 12v capabilities of the 20+4 connector.







Well, I made a fast fix to get the rig back up and the problem starts migrating to the CPU 4 pin connector.






Realizing that the connectors are the issue, I devised a bypass of the burnt mobo connectors and soldered in connectors with double the pin count to avoid a repeat of this issue. I'm not worried about the mobo, as it is destined to die folding for TPU. The real tragedy in all of this is I had to hack up the cables on my new Antec TP-750. Oh well, at least it's still folding. 









*

*EDIT: She's back up to 3.1ghz folding like a Banshee making 4300 ppd in a 64bit VM.*


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 1, 2010)

lol very nice   im afraid to say it but i lack the balls to try to ghetto rig any sort of wiring


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2010)

Haha thats nice! my hat goes off to ya man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't really done anything ghetto, the farthest I've gone is putting my rigs in my basement because it stays a pretty constant 60F or lower...


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hm, well I ziptied a fan to a vent that happens to blow on the graphics card, but it's mostly for the northbridge..


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 2, 2010)

That was awesome Buck.   Good thing I was sitting down.    Truly inspiring.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I don't fold just cus the wife being from Australia always has the small heater sitting on the floor blowing on her to keep her warm (cold Canada winter) so I cant afford the power bill from 2 gpu's folding all week as im away on the road..... the most ghetto thing I have is a 80mm fan sitting on the top the gpu blowing cold air onto the memory,NB,sb 

sorry, I know I need to fold more but shit happens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

ATM I just can't afford a higher bill.  But when things come together for me I will get into folding.


----------

